# What kind of font should I use?



## Ovsanna (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 
I wonder if there is any specific font that I should use in my materials???


----------



## fridaynight (Jul 25, 2013)

When in doubt, I would use Times New Roman.


----------



## Ovsanna (Jul 26, 2013)

fridaynight said:


> When in doubt, I would use Times New Roman.


 
Do you mean that there is no required font?


----------



## fridaynight (Jul 28, 2013)

If it's not stated on the application, I believe you're free to use any font. I just recommend Times New Roman to be safe.


----------



## jackieofallgenres (Nov 26, 2013)

If it's a script, use courier whenever possible


----------



## TeN (Feb 4, 2014)

Papyrus for the more formal parts, but then switch to Comic Sans when you want to write in a more "down to earth" style. also if you want to give emphasis, you can use the 3D text art tool in Word.


----------



## Bettina Smith (Oct 21, 2014)

I recommend Segoe UI but the most commonly used font is the Times New Roman. It's formal.


----------

